# Fishing the Matanzas River



## Rick R (Jul 25, 2018)

I'll be staying near the Matanzas River in St. Augustine for a few days and am looking for advice.I'm a pretty experienced in shore fisherman but have never fished in this area. Any words of wisdom about trout and redfish lures, general locations, etc would be appreciated. I'm may rent a boat if that improves my luck.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's summer, the heat shuts fishing down as soon as the morning sun clears the trees.
I'm on the water before the dark turns to grey and back on the ramp by 8:30 am.
Best results are early morning and night fishing around the dock lights.
Bridge pilings/shade hold some action during the daytime heat.
Live bait at Matanzas Inlet will find some action, surf rod and long casts
but the boat traffic, kite surfers and jetskis can be annoying.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

I used to go there quite a bit back in the day.we used to catch a lot of nice flounder and the occasional red on the inside of the inlet along the rocks and around bridge.if your fishing from shore might be worth a shot trying that area.there are a lot of backwater areas to explore if a boat is available.and yes,All kite surfers are annoying!


----------

